# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Trung Quốc nới lỏng chính sách đối với cửa hàng internet

## b5fixel

Trong quãng thời gian cuối tháng 11 vừa qua, Bộ văn hóa, Tổng cục công thương, Bộ công an và Bộ công tín của Trung Quốc đã liên hợp để phát hành những quy định, chính sách điều chỉnh mới để quản lý ngành kinh doanh internet cafe tại nước này nhằm nâng cao tính cạnh tranh và tạo hướng phát triển mới. Đây là một bước đi quan trọng nhằm giải quyết tình trạng có hàng nghìn cửa tiệm internet cafe tại Trung Quốc đã phải đóng cửa trong vài năm gần đây.

Ảnh minh họa


Cụ thể hơn, những chính sách mới sẽ nới lỏng nhiều hạn chế về tổng số lượng PC, diện tích tối thiểu để kinh doanh, lược bỏ thủ tục hành chính rườm rà… nhằm tạo điều kiện để các gia chủ có thể hoạt động và cạnh tranh tốt hơn trong bối cảnh thị trường có nhiều chuyển biến mới như hiện nay. *Trước đây, nhiều địa phương ở Trung Quốc có quy định rất chặt chẽ về lĩnh vực kinh doanh quán internet cafe ví dụ số lượng PC phải có tối thiểu 100, 200 máy, kết hợp với diện tích nhỏ nhất là 100m2 trở lên.*
Tiêu chuẩn đầu vào cao như thế đã gây khó khăn lớn cho những khu vực đang còn nghèo, điều kiện còn thiếu thốn, và không thể nào mở được một hàng internet cafe hợp pháp. Do vậy, thị trường Trung Quốc đã xuất hiện không ít những “_quán internet đen_”, vì mưu sinh mà hoạt động bất hợp pháp.

Ảnh minh họa


*Dựa trên chính sách mới được ban hành có viết rõ, mở cửa hàng internet cafe tại Trung Quốc sẽ không còn hạn chế số lượng PC nữa, diện tích kinh doanh tối thiểu là 20m2, diện tích tối thiểu cho mỗi PC là 2m2.* Bên cạnh đó, các cơ quan chức năng sẽ hỗ trợ, khuyến khích và cải tạo mô hình phục vụ internet café để phù hợp với nhiều công năng khá nhau như giải trí xã hội, phục nhiều tầng lớp nhân dân khác nhau, thể thao điện tử, phục vụ từ xa, thương vụ điện tử…, trở thành địa điểm hoạt động văn hóa đa công năng và là nền tảng tin tức khu vực hàng đầu.
Ở Trung Quốc, các hoạt động internet cafe bất đầu phất lên từ khoảng năm 1998, cho đến khoảng năm 2002 thì bước vào thời kỳ hoàng kim và cực kỳ phổ biến từ khắp những tỉnh thành lớn cho đến vùng nông thôn. Tuy nhiên, sau khi để xảy ra một vài sự cố không hay ho thì bắt đầu bị các cơ quan chức năng Trung Quốc thắt chặt quản lý và có chính sách nghiêm khắc.

Ảnh minh họa


Theo số liệu từ một bản báo cáo gần đây cho thấy, tính đến cuối năm 2013, Trung Quốc có khoảng 135,000 cửa hàng internet cafe, sở hữu khoảng 11,8 triệu máy PC với 119 triệu người sử dụng. Do chịu tác động mạnh từ mang internet mobile, số lượng người sử dụng đã bị giảm đi đáng kể, khiến tổng quy mô thu nhập internet cafe đã bị giảm 3,2% so với năm 2012, đạt 52 tỷ tệ (khoảng 180 nghìn tỷ VNĐ). Hơn nữa, người sử dụng internet Trung Quốc ngày nay thích lướt web tại gia hơn là đi ra hàng nên càng khiến lĩnh vực kinh doanh này gặp nhiều khó khăn.
Những chính sách mới này có thể coi là một động thái thiết thực từ phía các cơ quan chức năng Trung Quốc nhằm vực dậy và phát huy tối đa tiềm năng của ngành kinh doanh cửa hàng internet cafe ở địa phương.
>>*Các cửa hàng game bán lẻ ở Nhật Bản đang dần biết mất*

----------

